#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  drag and drop from Excel

## MLC2

Hi all

I like to drag and drop  a region of cells from Excel 2007 into an Access 2007 form
It is only possible when I drag and drop one single cell from Excel to Access    

If I try this with a region of  cells it gives the error:  
" probably an error in clipboard   or not sufficient memory  " 

When I copy a region of cells with command Control+C  Control+V  it works fine and pastes it into the
Access form   

What is wrong with the drag and drop system?


Thanks in advance for your prompt reply
Greetz Ron

----------


## alansidman

Why not use the import feature within Access? Access and Excel talk nicely to each other.

----------


## MLC2

> Why not use the import feature within Access? Access and Excel talk nicely to each other.



Hi Alansidman 
Thanks  for answering. I am familiar  with the Excel import function into Access  this I am using  for complete worksheets.
I am using  2 screens(monitors) Access monitor  and Excel monitor 
I like to drag/drop only a few cells from the Excel worksheet into the Access form. 
The problem is: the cells are not on a fixed location in the worksheet. The location  differs  every time; for example  D5:D10  next D15:D19  next D21:D28  aso 
With Control+C and Control+V it will be done,  but I like a faster way by drag/drop straight into the Access form.

Drag/drop with only one cell will do,   but 2 or more cells doesn't work.

In the meantime I found in another forum the same question, which was placed  in 2008 by another fellow
Quote
For years I have exported data from Excel into Access just dragging and
dropping it in the appropriate tables.
I just upgraded to 2007 and can no longer do this and have to import the
data using the "import" function.
Did this functionality disappear in Access 2007 or am I missing something ?
unquote
However no solution at all.




Any other idea?
Kind regards
Ron

----------


## alansidman

Ron,
I don't use this feature, but I did find a potential solution.  Scroll down on this link.

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/dra...-t3661164.html

----------

